# Video of Snow Exploding



## crewtracker (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

That is dangerous on part of the truck driver not to take care of that before hand. Just last week my friend was down in cincy and a huge chunk of ice came flying off a tractor trailer and hit his audi right in the windshield. Luckily he had extra strength glass on the front and it did not explode on him. It pushed the windshield in 12 inches and if not for the extra strength windshield he would be dead or seriously injured. He chased down the truck and pulled him over even after pooping his pants gettting hit by a chunk of ice going 70mph. That truck driver is an idiot for being so irresponsible.


----------



## crewtracker (Nov 29, 2010)

wow! A friend of mine had the same thing happen yesterday to his car but not as severe, just a crack. He had the highway patrol pull him over. Pretty Scary!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

he was like good thing it was autobahn tested!


----------



## The PuSher MaN (Jan 14, 2009)

I had a sheet of ice blow out of my pickup trucks bed. It was probaly 1 inch thick the whole area of the bed got loosened by a warm day, hit 65 on the highway and away it went. It came close to hitting a car behind luckily it didn't.


----------

